# GHRP2 + CJC 1295 timing



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Currently taking this upon waking, PWO, and before bed. What i want to know is, would it be better to just stick to this routine 7 days a week keeping it steady and constant, or could i add 1 or 2 more shots per day at the weekend, when i have more time as i have no work?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

you can if you want but id make sure id leave at least a 3 hour gap between each of the injections

also depending on how much you are taking on a daily basis if you increased it you may start to expirience CTS but that differs from person to person


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, i'm aware of the 3 hour gap. I'm dosing 100mcg of each per shot. I know it's more than the saturation dose but it's a lot more convenient and easier to work out lol. CTS is carpal tunnel syndrome right?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

yh carpel tunnel


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah I had trouble gripping my bag on Sunday, my Right forearm had a funny feeling in it. Although both my forearms are notorious for stupid pumps lol. I'll definitely keep an eye on it though. CTS would be the last thing I want at work. Or at home. I'd imagine having a [email protected] would be difficult lol.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm only just getting into peptides so I'm pretty clueless on the area, but I read somewhere that you where suppose to take it on an empty stomach? like at least 30 min after and before a meal, wont that be real difficult PWO? when you normally take a shake? same as before bed time, that's shake time as well for me.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Roy Batty said:


> I'm only just getting into peptides so I'm pretty clueless on the area, but I read somewhere that you where suppose to take it on an empty stomach? like at least 30 min after and before a meal, wont that be real difficult PWO? when you normally take a shake? same as before bed time, that's shake time as well for me.


 Jab Peps wait 15-20 mins have shake.

Job done


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

xpower said:


> Jab Peps wait 15-20 mins have shake.
> 
> Job done


How about administer it 20 min before your workout session ends, so you still can have your "window of opportunity" for your shake?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Roy Batty said:


> I'm only just getting into peptides so I'm pretty clueless on the area, but I read somewhere that you where suppose to take it on an empty stomach? like at least 30 min after and before a meal, wont that be real difficult PWO? when you normally take a shake? same as before bed time, that's shake time as well for me.


I jab when I finish weights, the do cardio for 30 minutes, then have my shake. Afterall, ghrp2 induces lypolisis (sp?)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Roy Batty said:


> How about administer it 20 min before your workout session ends, so you still can have your "window of opportunity" for your shake?


Honestly that few mins wont make a difference to the "window"


----------

